# US marine throws puppy of cliff



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

WEB users have slammed a video appearing to show a US Marine throwing a puppy off a rocky cliff.
Military officials are investigating the footage, which shows two Marines joking as one holds up what appears to be a motionless black and white puppy, which he then hurls into a rocky gully.

The two men laugh before a yelping sound is heard as it flies through the air.

Major Chris Perrine of the Marine Corps Base Hawaii says it appears the man is based with a unit in the islands.

Marine officials are calling the YouTube video "shocking and deplorable" and say it violates "the high standard we expect of every Marine."

YouTube user evergladephish wrote, "He should be court martialed, and then have someone grab him by the scruff of the neck and toss him over a cliff."

And Irishpunksgirl says, "That was absolutely sick ... and sick that they felt the need to post it on the internet! An absolutely deplorable way for Marines to behave!"

Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/new...z0nJWwLolF

i saw this on another forum which had the video link also...i won't post it here 
i wish i'd never clicked play  poor poor baby, what complete :cursing:


----------



## lula (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not going to seek that video out, but I'd love to hunt that bastard down.

Sick effing ****




Lou xXx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

On June 13, 2008, United States Marine David Motari was processed for separation following an investigation into a video that surfaced on YouTube early in March of 2008.1

The video shows a soldier throwing a puppy off a cliff. The soldier who made the video, Sgt. Crismarvin Banez Encarnacion, has also been disciplined.

In its first two days of being posted, the video had over 150,000 views on YouTube. The video, due to its graphic portrayal of violence, was taken off the site for violation of its use policy. Since its removal, edited versions of the clip, as well as recreations and spoofs have continued to circulate on the internet.2
Investigation
The puppy throwing video sparked outrage among viewers. Three weeks after the incident, the Marines started an investigation as to the legitimacy of the events portrayed in the video, as well as identifying all of those involved. A Bebo blog post attributed to Motari that reads, "I did the dog a favor," and an off-camera observer in the video saying, "that was mean, Motari," seem to attest to his involvement.

The exact posts attributed to Motari from his Bebo profile read, "Usually what happens is we shoot them. I was being "creative" that day and decided to throw the dog instead." and "Don't have to follow nobodies [sic] footsteps, I'm makin my own, fully grown, and this life is my own."

On June 12, 2008, the U.S. Marine Corps released a statement saying that Motari was being "processed for separation" and that he had also received an unspecified "nonjudicial punishment".1
Reaction
Since the video achieved an infamous form of popularity across viral video sites in 2008, many "reactionary" videos made by individuals expressing their outage of the incident have been prevalent on social media sharing sites.3

In addition to these recorded reactions and commentary by the general public, other videos related to military personnel terrorizing animals while on assignment have surfaced through similar channels.4

found this article to which seems to try and put him in a different light 
A Call for Compassion for David Motari « The Legal Satyricon


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

and a statement from the guy himself


"The Sergeant Major called me in today and it looks like they found out about the dog thing. I don't know who it was who put it on %#&!*% youtube, but man they are not happy... They were even talking about court martialing me, but they better not. It wouldn't be fair because they didn't court martial the last guy they caught %#&!*% with a dog.

%#&!*%, atleast i was humane about it. That guy from motor transport shot a dog in the stomach in front of the Major and everyone thought it was funny. I %#&!*% up and it gets on TV and all of a sudden it's wrong. This is some BS. POS media, always sticking its nose where it doesn't belong.

want to say first of all that I am really sorry for the whole puppy thing. I don't know why people are so pissed. It was a %#&!*% STRAY!!! Get the %#&!*% over it! You know how many people I see get blown away on a regular basis?!?! %#&!*% Man Not only the towle heads out here but my own friends!" Sorry you guys saw that, but it wasn't supposed to ever been shown. Usually what happens is we shoot them. I was being "creative" that day and decided to throw the dog instead. If i could take it back, I would. Either way, I did the dog a favor. Sorry if you can't understand that."
~~~
Response below written by a friend of David Motari's who served with him:
~~~
"The dog, along with other dogs, was killed because it could have given away their position to the enemy. It was also likely disease-ridden, maybe had rabies. You guy s don't know , you weren't there , you have no right to second guess what he did. We should just be grateful that we have young men like him who are willing to risk their young lives to protect our great nation and our freedoms. You sit on your !##*! living in comfort and whine and criticize those who are in harm's way.It stops right now. I just wish I could shake this young man's hand and say "thank you for your service and sacrifice." He's served in combat in Iraq and Afghanistan ... what have YOU done?"
__________________


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> and a statement from the guy himself
> 
> "The Sergeant Major called me in today and it looks like they found out about the dog thing. I don't know who it was who put it on %#&!*% youtube, but man they are not happy... They were even talking about court martialing me, but they better not. It wouldn't be fair because they didn't court martial the last guy they caught %#&!*% with a dog.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate but there is nothing TO understand, what you did was cruel, pure & simple


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Sorry mate but there is nothing TO understand, what you did was cruel, pure & simple


couldn't agree more.


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

What a c&%k, I am truly thankful for what the troops are doing but this eeejit deserves to be shot:scared:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

What a vile human being I consider him to be.  I better leave this thread right now.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What a cruel B*****d.
I Hope one day he will get the same thing done to him!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

my apologises, i didn't realise this was in 2008 have found some updates on the guy though

found this his 'apology' he only apologised cause he was knee deep in ****

I would like to begin by saying I am whole heartedly sorry for what I did to that animal. No creature big or small, smart or dumb deserves to feel the way it did in its last moments. I've spent the majority of the day in the company of my superiors. The next few days are going to be very difficult for me but I am not asking for your sympathy.

The hardest part about this is the numerous threats that my family has received and this is what I feel the most awful for. Never did I think the events of that day would result in such heartache. My wife Jessica was especially hurt when she saw the video. The reason for that being that she is not only an animal lover but a dog owner. All I can say is I'm sorry and I love you Babe.

In the field life loses it's value when you see death every day. For those of you who are angry at me for laughing at the dog's death, you have a right to. I enjoyed it. I didn't think twice about it. Now I see the error in my ways.

I'd like to thank the numerous people who have understood what is going on and have offered their advice and their kind words in this difficult situation. And for the ones who are angry at me, you have a right to be. All I ask is that you leave my family out of this. What I did was my choice and my choice alone.

Finally, I want to state for the record, not blame the Corps for my actions. The Corps is a great organization and should not be held responsible for one individual.

Thank you everyone for taking the time to hear my side,

-David Andrew Motari"

his reason that they kill dogs all the time by usually shooting them but because he had a bad day he decided to be 'creative' and throw it...sick freak

He was kicked out of the Marine Corps.

"Lance Cpl. David Motari, based in Hawaii with the 1st Battalion, 3rd Marine Regiment, is being "processed for separation" and received non-judicial punishment, officials said in the statement Wednesday night. The Marine Corps would not specify what that punishment was because of privacy regulations

http://edition.cnn.com/2008/US/06/12/mar...index.html


----------



## Stephny691 (Nov 13, 2007)

These guys go through hell everyday and have/had watched their friends get shot, blown up, injured or they've lived through that themlseves. The amount of stress and pressue on them is unimaginable and I am deeply greatful and thankful for their efforts and the risks they take to keep us and our families safe.

If they think that gives them the right to be heartless, evil, uncaring SAVAGES then they need to be stripped of their uniform and sent the hell home. They are not there to pass judgements on whether a dog has rabies and I don't think they're in the position to judge whether they 'did the dog a favour' or not. I don't think the dog was particularly happy with being launched off a cliff do you?

I'm shocked and appalled by the lack of heart they seem to have. Yes they're in the military and yes they go through things I can't imagine, but to have lost their hearts? Their compassion? Their morals? Along the way? Which I'm sorry but they can't have those aspects and be ok with throwing a puppy off a cliff, they just can't. 

That kind of uncaring 'so what it's only a ******* dog?!' mentality, is that what we want from the people with guns? I'd have thought the people who join the military would have had morals that prevented them from doing this kind of thing. I'm nothing but dissapointed, actually. Just completely dissapointed and disheartened.

On the other hand, what the hell have these men gone through to become so cold hearted and uncaring? Or were they that way before the war? Who knows, I don't think I've ever been so dissillusioned in my life.

xxx

Just read this was from 2008, and he got kicked out- I should think so to, but that doesn't change my opinion.


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

I saw this video a few years back and it look extremely fake?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

_Sara_ said:


> I saw this video a few years back and it look extremely fake?


i thought the same but after reading quite a few articles i'm pretty sure it isn't fake


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

evil bastard deserve's to be shot, hope you take a bullet, creep


----------



## JordanRHughes (May 5, 2010)

That is so sick. I can't believe we let people like that into our society-let alone protect it.

Jordan
myrtle beach hotels​


----------

